# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Clomipramine ervaring

## MartinGroningen

Hallo iedereen,

Sinds 6 week zit ik aan de clomipramine retard 2x75mg waarvan 2 week opbouwfase naar de 150mg toe. Vraag me af of er mensen ervaringen hebben met dit medicijn? merk er nog niet veel van , behalve dat ik veel zweet,moe,geen zaadlozing etc.. Hoop dat dit medicijn me afhelpt van mijn paniek en depressies  :Smile:  Heb wel gehoord dat dit een klassieke AD is en dus langer opzich kan laten wachten voordat het helpt.

graag ervaring delen. bvd

----------


## MartinGroningen

Jammer dat niemand reageert dacht dat het wel een bekend medicijn zou zijn.

----------


## delavned

Kopen Anafranil/Clomipramine zonder recept

----------

